# scp -r über ssh



## campari (23. Januar 2005)

brauch daten von meinem heimpc hier auf hiesigem rechner. bin über ssh eingeloggt, und will per scp rekursiv auf hiesigen rechner kopieren:



  [[campari@localhost bio]$ scp -r campari@localhost:/home/campari/uni/bio/*  root@ip.xxx.x.48:home/alien/sebi/*
  campari@localhost's password:
  ssh: connect to host ip.xxx.x.48 port 22: Connection refused
  lost connection
  [campari@localhost bio]$

  firewall is deakt.


   hm, brauch ich eigentlich auch ssh-server auf hiesigem rechner? oder sonstwad?

  Danke für eure Hilfe!
  Prost


----------



## campari (24. Januar 2005)

zwei hosts angeben geht nicht:

  [campari@localhost bio]$ scp -r /home/test/* alien@ip:/home/alien/test/

  danke an mich selbst ;p


----------



## campari (24. Januar 2005)

[campari@localhost bio]$ scp -r -P 80 /home/campari/uni/bio/* alien@ip:/home/alien/sebi/
  ssh: connect to host ip port 80: Connection refused
  lost connection
  [campari@localhost bio]$  habs mit standard port 22, und ca 30 anderen zwischen 4000 und 6000 gemacht. immer refused 
 firewall is deakt.

  Prost


----------

